# Masonic Documentary: Terra Masonica



## My Freemasonry (Jan 29, 2016)

Brother Tristan Bourlard is a Belgian photographer, author, and director of scientific and historical documentaries, including the 2007 film, The Scottish Key. His latest documentary video project is an extremely ambitious one that tells the story of Freemasonry today on virtually every continent by visiting eighty Masonic lodges. It is entitled _Terra Masonica_.
From the project's website:
_*Terra Masonica* will focus on the following: What is Freemasonry today? Who are the Freemasons and what do they do?
These simple questions have never really been treated from a global perspective. Some documents exist, but merely tend to repeat the old fantasies and conspiracy theories.
After its official creation in London in 1717, Freemasonry quickly spread to all continents. For 300 years, specific entities have been created, differentiated by country and local realities.
This world tour in 80 lodges will outline the similarities and contrasts between lodges on the five continents. For the first time you will explore the real Freemasonry, from Patagonia to Lapland, from Taiwan to Harlem, in 80 lodges. We will discover the oldest lodges on each continent as well as the most peculiar lodges.
*Terra Masonica* will talk to ordinary Freemasons and will explore their current reality. We will meet these Freemasons in their daily lives, within their families, in their own environment. We will listen to their views of the world, their questions and doubts in an ever-changing world.
We will try to understand the influence of the local context that defines the characteristics of each masonry, whether it is white, black, Asian; whether it’s influenced by Catholicism, Protestantism, Islam, voodoo or atheism; in peace or wartime, under prohibition or persecution and democratic freedoms; in crisis situation or in full expansion._
To see regular updates of the lodges Brother Bourlard visits, plus world maps of his incredible journey, visit his website HERE. He also has a Facebook page HERE.
The video is due to be released in late 2016, or early 2017.

Continue reading...


----------



## Eugene Cheltsov (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Bro, will you visit Russian lodge's?


----------



## goomba (Feb 23, 2017)

Since it is now 2017 it seemed like a good idea to bring this thread back to life.  I am super excited about this film.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah, I've got a calendar that I use only for listing Masonic functions and I have the date marked.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 23, 2017)

*smiles at Goomba and Warrior*

I got excited in seeing the thread bumped because I thought the movie might have been released. I'm also looking forward to it.


----------



## SeekerDownunder (Nov 5, 2020)

G'day Gents

Would any of you who may have had the chance to watch this 2017 release be able to let me know if this documentary is suitable for an applicant/petitioner to watch?

Being a long 2-part one it's quite expensive to rent in Australia and only available to do so on vimeo-on-demand for AU$30.

Any comments greatly appreciated.

Official trailer:





Vimeo-on-demand:
https://vimeo.com/ondemand/terramasonica/

Outside Australia it seems to be available to rent/buy on Google Play and possibly Amazon. 

May I also ask the same question about his earlier documentary The Scottish Key? 

It's available in the Terra Masonica rental bundle above on Vimeo-on-demand here in Australia.

Trailer:





Thank you.


----------



## Elexir (Nov 6, 2020)

From what I remember yes.
 It shows the diversity of freemasonry.


----------



## SeekerDownunder (Nov 6, 2020)

Thank you for that @Elexir and @JamestheJust


----------

